# Troubleshooting an RO system!



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

System is under kitchen sink. I replaced 5 filters all together on the system. Cold in, drain line, expansion tank, and filtered water out. I had 1 filter in backwards so I had no water at tap. Changed that. Water coming out of faucet now, comes out a steady stream then gets weaker and weaker to a small drip. Expansion tank holding air at 12psi. When I first got there took tank outside,it was full of water opened valve on tank and water shot across front yard. Took tank and filters to supply house. I wanted a new tank supply house talked me out of it because it was holding pressure. I still think the tank should be replaced. Supply House told me you shouldn't get a lot of water out of tap, that's how that system works. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Wait.....

They take a long time to make RO water. You on got a little because you only waited a little while.

It's prolly full after leaving it overnight.

Undersink ones only rely on city pressure to push through those membranes into the holding tank. This takes time.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I have always set the tank to 7 psi. It will hold more water that way.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Good to know guys! That's helpful info.
First day at job before I changed the filters it was running 100 times better. But like you said have to wait. I'll drop pressure down to 7psi.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RO is also quite wasteful to produce. So factor in that all of the water that comes from the supply will not all end up coming out of the tap, and what you do get has to be pushed through a 5 micron filter. Very slow process with a small under counter city pressure operated unit.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

12 psi is too much for the bladder, lower it to 6-7 psi and you'll gave enough pressure and a bit more volume. R.O. units do make water very slowly but pushing water though a 5 micron filter isn't the problem, it's the .0005 micron holes in the membrane. Figure for every gallon that enters the storage tank 2-3 go down the drain. If everything is set up right and working you should get a steady fast drip from the faucet with the storage tank turned off. That is about how quickly a good membrane can produce clean water.







Paul


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Called HO to check up. They said everything is working fine. I'm going back on Tuesday for Kitchen faucet, I'll take that bladder down to 6-7psi.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> Called HO to check up. They said everything is working fine. I'm going back on Tuesday for Kitchen faucet, I'll take that bladder down to 6-7psi.


6-7 psi when the tank is empty, 35 psi when it's full


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

one minute of running the r.o. should produce 16 oz of waste water and 4 oz of filtered water...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I did not know there was a setting of pressure for the captive pressure tank. 

Figured it was preset to follow the design of the RO specs, conditional to the mfg. 

Of course, TXT is different by the way it is gauged against pressure in the building.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Those R.O. tanks are just like a well pressure tank only smaller. Air adjustable the same way.


----------

